# Network printing problems with OSX 10.5.5



## paul newsham (Nov 17, 2008)

HI,

I am the only Mac on our network, a three day old Macbook Pro 15.

I cannot print correctly to a network printer, I have the IP address and when I hit print I get 15 blank pages and three with code printed on them.

The printer is a multi function Nashuatec M CP3500, I installed the latest, 10.5.5 driver to no avail.

Apple support were less than useful, sadly, and asked me to contact the printer manufacturer.

This is not helping to fight Apples case as a network friendly machine and several other collegues who have a Macbook Pro on order have had it put on hold until the problem is resolved.

Company IT are not interested as it´s a Mac.

What can I do to resolve this problem?

Thank you for any help,

Paul
:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Has the printer been set up to work with the Mac OS? This page from their support site may get you headed in the right direction. I'd download the manual for the printer from their site and look at it and see for sure how to set it up. I can't get them as I'm not a member of the site, your IT should be able to get it for you.


----------

